# Moss question



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I read on some moss growing sites that people blend moss and beer and some other ingredients into a paste and spread it around things such as rocks and that the moss will grow quickly? I was wondering if this was correct before i take a chunk out of my moss and go blend it. I have tropical moss. Or if anyone else has good suggestions to grow moss more rapidly. I would like a "field" of moss in my vivarium. 
Any info will help


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

well im mildly suprised that i dont have some page about it saved to my references folder but - yes you can do the moss mix. search slurry, or moss shake on here and you should get some good results
what type of moss is it?

and - the moss "field" has a nice dramatic effect and looks great but in terms of microfauna, hiding places, being more akin to their natrual habitat, and being more comfortable for the frogs - an good inch - 2 inches of leaf litter is better then one solid moss carpet


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I have had great results with ground up sphagnum/live moss mix, a coffee grinderworks well but im sure a blender would too, then just mix water in to make an oatmeal like paste to pain on surfaces.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

i get better results taking the moss, some dried spagnum and spring water and blending it into a slurry, then spreading it out where you wan it


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds good. How long does it take for it to grow? Some people said it takes awhile like a few months. By the way I have Tropical moss from black jungle. And after I have a field of moss I will put some leaf litter over.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Why do you put leaf litter over the moss? It's kind of defeating the purpose of a moss field, no?
It takes about 2 weeks to get good growth, ofcoarse lighting makes all the diffrence.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

well Moss love shade so by having a field of it I can have some areas covered with leafs and some areas with moss. Thats what im planning.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Devanny said:


> Why do you put leaf litter over the moss? It's kind of defeating the purpose of a moss field, no?
> It takes about 2 weeks to get good growth, ofcoarse lighting makes all the diffrence.


I think he meant using leaves and not moss.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

moss in vivs actually needs very high light to thrive


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I did this and I had very nice growth in 1 month. If you just use spores it take allot longer to get a nice growth.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright blending it right now


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I had trouble blending it so i added more water now its like soup. I added dead moss spagnum and live moss. I am spreading it all over the drift wood rocks and cocofiber. If anyone wants to find out the results just pm me and ill see if it grows in a month or longer.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Crappy picture but this is what mine looked like after 1 month. This is on a brick of floral foam. It was really easy to apply since the water ran into the foam and left the moss mix on top.


----------



## acrojade8 (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/search.php?searchid=593876


----------



## acrojade8 (Aug 17, 2009)

wrong link, here's the right one
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/36631-will-dry-moss-come-back-life.html


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

acrojade8 said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/search.php?searchid=593876


was wondering where you were going with this link!!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Awsome looks good! Ive already applied it in 2 of my vivariums hopefully i see some growth.



harrywitmore said:


> Crappy picture but this is what mine looked like after 1 month. This is on a brick of floral foam. It was really easy to apply since the water ran into the foam and left the moss mix on top.


----------



## speedsport (Sep 11, 2005)

harrywitmore said:


> Crappy picture but this is what mine looked like after 1 month. This is on a brick of floral foam. It was really easy to apply since the water ran into the foam and left the moss mix on top.


What kind of moss did you use?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This is a mixture of long fiber sphagnum and some tropical and temperate mosses I have here. Just small bits of live moss. It goes a long way.


----------



## AJ50504 (Dec 3, 2008)

Any luck JJ?


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

how's the experiment going? Any growth?

Question for more experienced folks - if I wanted to get some variety, could i get some tropical pillow moss, some christmas moss from an aquarium site and something else and grind them all together wt some spag?


----------

